# O.c. Weekly Mid-week Beach Ride



## tripple3

A few of us do this ride regularly with a few variations of basically an awesome beach ride to lunch and back.
Retired, semi-retired, home business execs, un-scheduled tradesmen, and city workers on Gov. Holidays;    all are welcome; Come on out and Ride.
Thursday, April 7 at 10ish A.M. Balboa Donuts: 301 Main St. Balboa Peninsula 
Riding to The Pizza Lounge: 301 Main St. Huntington Beach


----------



## rustjunkie

tripple3 said:


> Retired, semi-retired, home business execs, un-scheduled tradesmen, and city workers on Gov. Holidays...




How about truants, loafers, and ne'er-do-wells?


----------



## tripple3

rustjunkie said:


> How about truants, loafers, and ne'er-do-wells?



Are you talking about our pal million miles Mike?



He does really well at creative drawing


----------



## rustjunkie

tripple3 said:


> Are you talking about our pal million miles Mike?




Heck no! I was wondering if *I* might be invited!


----------



## tripple3

rustjunkie said:


> Heck no! I was wondering if *I* might be invited!



Of course you are invited and all are welcome. there are whole threads on what you do well so we know you're kidding around. The more the merrier


----------



## Cory

I guess I am the home business executive from the list, lol. I can't wait to ride this week. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rcole45

I guess that makes me the retread I mean retired person.


----------



## cyclingday

The fun of being a city worker, is that I sometimes get to hang out with you guys even when I'm not on a Government holiday.


----------



## tripple3

Bumping this to the top for the beach ride today April 7;  10 AM at Balboa donuts.


----------



## Cory

I'm there!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

Wednesday, April 13 at 10ish A.M. Balboa Donuts: 301 Main St. Balboa Peninsula 
Riding to The Pizza Lounge: 301 Main St. Huntington Beach


----------



## tripple3

Bumping this up for the ride tomorrow April 13 10 AM at the donut shop in Balboa 



I have tomorrow off and so I will do the ride from my house at 9


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, April 21 at 10-ish a.m. balboa donuts.


----------



## tripple3

Changing the start location:
Beach bike ride starting at the end of Brookhurst in Huntington Beach on the bike path 10 AM Thursday, April 21


----------



## tripple3

Bumping this up for the ride today at 10 at the end of Brookhurst and the bike trail in Huntington Beach.


----------



## Boris

Cream Fat Franks on the Western Flyer, nice touch!


----------



## tripple3

Wednesday, April 27 10-ish at balboa donuts on Main Street to ride to the pizza lounge for lunch.


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, May 5.
 10 AM at Balboa donuts.


----------



## Tim the Skid

Cinco de Mayo. Shouldn't you be meeting at a taqueria?


----------



## tripple3

Tim the Skid said:


> Cinco de Mayo. Shouldn't you be meeting at a taqueria?



Today is the ride and I am trying to be there. But I won't know until after I talk to the boss. Happy fifth day of May.


----------



## Tim the Skid

I look forward to your posts. You guys have awesome weather and a great group to ride with. Hope to make it down there to cruise with you someday!


----------



## fordmike65

Buncha beach-bums! Doesn't anyone have a job!?


----------



## tripple3

Tim the Skid said:


> I look forward to your posts. You guys have awesome weather and a great group to ride with. Hope to make it down there to cruise with you someday!




We love to ride and anyone that wants to is welcome. we just hope you're riding a really cool old bike or show up and ride one of mine.


fordmike65 said:


> Buncha beach-bums! Doesn't anyone have a job!?




I work when I have to. My boss told me to relax tomorrow. 
So let's go for a ride. 
Cory, where do you want to go?


----------



## Cory

Well since I'm my own boss I am giving myself the day off, lol. Let's ride somewhere close to the beach!


----------



## tripple3

Cory said:


> Well since I'm my own boss I am giving myself the day off, lol. Let's ride somewhere close to the beach!



Yes! With the AVP going on it will be scenic even with no sunshine. 
Meet at Cory's house 8:45 AM today


----------



## Cory

Short notice ride but let's do it. Rain or shine, bring some fenders!


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, May 26,  10 AM at the Balboa donut shop for our weekly beach ride; ...


----------



## tripple3

Today is our regular beach ride from the donut shop in Balboa to lunch. 
 celebrating Cory's birthday so he gets to pick where we eat.


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, June 2 at 10 AM at Balboa donuts. 



Ride to lunch at the pizza lounge on Main St., Huntington Beach


----------



## Cory

Look forward to the ride! I can use it [emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## tripple3

Wednesday, June 8  10 AM at Balboa donuts. 
We will ride to lunch on Main Street in Huntington Beach. 
Always a great time.


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, June 16. 10 AM at Balboa donuts
Ride along the beach to Huntington Beach pier and have lunch on main street.


----------



## Cory

I look forward to the ride!


----------



## tripple3

Bump this up for the ride at 10 AM at Balboa donuts
Thursday, June 16



I worked three days in a row, I need a Day-Off....


----------



## Cory

Better late than never. I'm riding!


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, June 23 10 AM at Balboa donuts for our beach ride. 







The pizza lounge is a great place for lunch on Main St., Huntington Beach


----------



## fordmike65

Any plans to ride next week? I'll have the week off & wouldn't mind taking a break from the "Honey-Do List" for a few hours. Got a bike to lend?


----------



## tripple3

We have plans to ride... pick a day and I will let you ride one of my bikes... and we will gather as many people as can ride. 
Thursday is the organized ride day; 
 June 30 10 AM at balboa donuts


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> We have plans to ride... pick a day and I will let you ride one of my bikes... and we will gather as many people as can ride.
> Thursday is the organized ride day;
> June 30 10 AM at balboa donuts
> View attachment 333731




You had me at Donuts....

I'll see if I can drag Rustjunkie out with me.


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, July 7 10 AM at Balboa donuts to ride to lunch on Main Street in Huntington Beach. 
I leave my house on a bike at 9 AM to meet Ron and Mike at 10
Cory leaves his house at 9:30 on a bike ; Huntington Beach at Brookhurst and the bike trail.


----------



## Cory

Yuppers, let's ride again!!


----------



## tripple3

The donut shop and the pizza lounge are both 301 Main St. different cities


----------



## tripple3

Bump this up for the ride tomorrow July 7 10 AM at Balboa donuts



Sometimes a sick day can show up in 24 hours


----------



## fordmike65

Good times today in the OC. Thanks for the invite


----------



## tripple3

Beach ride July 14 Thursday 10 AM at Balboa donuts...





Lunch at the pizza lounge 301 Main St., Huntington Beach


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> Good times today in the OC. Thanks for the invite



You are welcome; anytime…
Bump for a ride again tomorrow July 14 Balboa donuts at 10 AM


----------



## Cory

I have the ride all penciled in!


----------



## Cory

Great ride this Sunday. Can't wait for Thursday [emoji12]


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Cory said:


> Great ride this Sunday. Can't wait for Thursday [emoji12]




Man, you guys aren't right.....(I wish I lived closer to the beach).....


----------



## tripple3

I have today and tomorrow off for a beach ride if anyone else wants to; post here…


----------



## Cory

tripple3 said:


> I have today and tomorrow off for a beach ride if anyone else wants to; post here…
> View attachment 341250



NICE!


----------



## tripple3

Bump for a ride Thursday, July 21 balboa donuts at 10 AM


----------



## Cory

I will be there! Saw these last week on the ride. Still trying to figure them out, lol.


----------



## rustjunkie

oh those are cool! the one up front has a seat on it


----------



## Cory

And....pegs with a rear grab handle. Not sure what the rider is holding onto or what it does.


----------



## rustjunkie

do I see a spot for a chili dog there?


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Cory said:


> I will be there! Saw these last week on the ride. Still trying to figure them out, lol.




I'd like to get my hands on one of those!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Vintage Paintworx said:


> I'd like to get my hands on one of those!




The side cart that is...


----------



## tripple3

Riding again Thursday August 4; 10 AM at Balboa donuts
You can ride with me from my house on one of my bikes at 9 AM
You can ride with Cory from his house on one of his bikes at 9:30 AM
Come on out and ride with us; always a great time had by all.


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, August 11 balboa donuts at 10 AM
I ride away from my house at 9 AM
Cory rides away from his house at 9:30 AM



Come on out and ride with us if you have the time…


----------



## Cory

Great ride as the norm! We even caught some waves!


----------



## tripple3

Midweek ride is in Monrovia with the foothill flyers at 10:30 AM today
No Beach, no Tio Flaco's.
Ride to lunch tbd by @rustjunkie
Cory, hippie Mike, and i leaving soon...


----------



## Cory

Just loaded and coming your way Mark, then off to Monrovia. I am leaving Surf City 66 degrees and we are heading out to the heat. It was to cool here anyways.


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> Midweek ride is in Monrovia with the foothill flyers at 10:30 AM today
> No Beach, no Tio Flaco's.
> Ride to lunch tbd by @rustjunkie
> Cory, hippie Mike, and i leaving soon...
> View attachment 350614






Cory said:


> Just loaded and coming your way Mark, then off to Monrovia. I am leaving Surf City 66 degrees and we are heading out to the heat. It was to cool here anyways.


----------



## Cory

Ford Mike, LMAO!


----------



## tripple3

It has been a while; bump the ride: September 22, Thursday 10 AM at Balboa donuts





@rcole45  hippie Mike and myself will be having lunch at the Pizza Lounge... hopefully @Cory will be able to join us.


----------



## Cory

I will be riding guys, I won't be participating in lunch however. Lots of work to do at home. Can't wait!


----------



## Cory

Great ride today. Surf was up and good times had.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Cory said:


> Great ride today with the OC Boys.
> 
> Tripple3 almost got knocked over by a surfer. Don't worry, he is ok.



Pfff ....of course fordmike liked this....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

OK let's ride Thursday, September 29, 10 AM at Balboa Donuts



Lunch at the Pizza Lounge


----------



## Cory

The OC boys are peddling tomorrow. Anybody Interested?


----------



## Cory

Let's ride! 9:30 am tomorrow meet up at the Santa Ana river mouth on the bike path.


----------



## tripple3

Bump this for the Balboa to Huntington Beach ride.
10 AM at Balboa donuts. Friday Nov. 25th
 there is a thread here about a bunch of folks showing up....


----------



## tripple3

I'm gonna do this ride now text me if you're free and can join me somewhere along the coast....


----------



## tripple3

Super nice day this full moon, taco Tuesday, lowest tide of the year...


----------



## tripple3

Whoa; I had to dig deep to find this thread.
Tuesday Beach Ride 
No work for me; Let's Ride....


----------



## Cory

Good to see this thread again. I would ride but have some work all lined up for tomorrow.  Starts with going to my antique booth then got to work on these 4 bikes I bought this weekend to flip.


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, April 6 Balboa deli at 10 AM





It's further from my house and we have a guest from Michigan 9 AM start time



@Jimmy V


----------



## Cory

Look forward to the midweek ride, I will be there!


----------



## hatz4katz

Does the ride start at 9 or 10?  Where is Balboa Deli?

Thank you.


----------



## tripple3

hatz4katz said:


> Does the ride start at 9 or 10?  Where is Balboa Deli?
> 
> Thank you.




9:00 in Fountain Valley; we ride to Balboa.
Bal Harbor Liquor & Deli
510 E Balboa Blvd
Newport Beach, CA 92661
we meet here at 10:00
Drive past Main St. into the neighborhoods for free parking.


----------



## hatz4katz

Thank you! I'll look for the old bikes at the deli.  Probably ride my '55 Corvette.


----------



## tripple3

We are a few minutes behind normal schedule but perfect California time…


----------



## mrg

Got in a HB ride today


----------



## Jimmy V

Great ride guys thanks! Thanks to Mark-tripple3 for the invite and taking the time to do this ride. We rode from his house and he pushed me pretty hard to make up some lost time.. I didn't die though and it was a beautiful day!  Good to see Cory again and got to meet hatz4katz on his beautiful green Corvette, and mrg on his Spitfire 5.  I could get used to this!


----------



## tripple3

April 20 is like a state holiday here now; tomorrow let's ride...
Meet at the deli in Newport a little after 10 AM to ride to lunch in Huntington Beach






I will stop by Hippie Mike's pad on the way home to make sure he can come out and celebrate. 
First legal 4/20 day 2017
Join us if you can.


----------



## Cory

tripple3 said:


> April 20 is like a state holiday here now; tomorrow let's ride...
> Meet at the deli in Newport a little after 10 AM to ride to lunch in Huntington Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will stop by Hippie Mike's pad on the way home to make sure he can come out and celebrate.
> First legal 4/20 day 2017
> Join us if you can.



Sorry I won't make it, out of town.  Have fun [emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## the2finger

Has Hippie Mike surfaced?


----------



## tripple3

the2finger said:


> Has Hippie Mike surfaced?




Yes. I saw him today and he is going to ride with me tomorrow


----------



## the2finger

Whew!


----------



## tripple3

9:00 in Fountain Valley; we ride to Balboa.
Bal Harbor Liquor & Deli
510 E Balboa Blvd
Newport Beach, CA 92661
we meet here at 10:00



 
Photo credit rustjunkie


----------



## birdzgarage

Have a great ride guys! Wish I could be there!


----------



## Jimmy V

tripple3 said:


> April 20 is like a state holiday here now; tomorrow let's ride...
> Meet at the deli in Newport a little after 10 AM to ride to lunch in Huntington Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will stop by Hippie Mike's pad on the way home to make sure he can come out and celebrate.
> First legal 4/20 day 2017
> Join us if you can.



That's some cigar Mike has...Good to see him out and around.  Would have joined you guys but the job and several hundred miles kept me from doing so... and I would have had to excuse myself briefly if any actual smoking occured on the ride LOL...


----------



## tripple3

tripple3 said:


> 9:00 in Fountain Valley; we ride to Balboa.
> Bal Harbor Liquor & Deli
> 510 E Balboa Blvd
> Newport Beach, CA 92661
> we meet here at 10:00




Bump this for no notice to ride the beach today. send me a text if you are free...



@Hatz4catz
@Cory and Hippie Mike are riding


----------



## Cory

Let's ride! 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

I am off today. Let's ride


----------



## tripple3




----------



## the2finger

Nice seat


----------



## tripple3

Tuesday June 6th Birthday Beach Ride for @Birdzcad64 10:00 AM at Balboa Deli
Leaving My pad at 9ish to pedal to Balboa  Let's Ride!!


----------



## birdzgarage

Sweet!


----------



## tripple3

Birdzcad64 said:


> Sweet!



Bumpin this for more riders Tuesday June 6th *Spring Fever *is going around; just sayin....
It's *Bird'z Birthday



 *


----------



## tripple3

Super fun day. Thanks for coming down @Birdzcad64 happy birthday


----------



## birdzgarage

today was a great day........

i took today off and went to orange county to ride bikes on the beach with my friends!  

it was a beautiful day............. 

i got to hang out with mark,cory,mike and ron today!

lots of great photo opps! 

had a really good donut.............. 

and also killer tacos for lunch! 

i had a lot of fun today! 

i wish i could have stayed longer, but its 2+ hours back home with traffic........... 

we did about 30 miles today but when your having a blast you dont realize it............. 

so many kool spots for pics,my phone almost died. ........... 

down run on way home! 

and the reward! Thanks guys,had a stellar day! Could not have been better! Every one should take their birthday off if you can and be a kid all day!ive never done it,and now i will every year! Guess were im going?


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, June 15 meet at the Balboa deli at 10-ish let's ride


----------



## tripple3

Super fun ride today; super nice too...







OMG look at that kickstand!






Right after we rode away we bumped into Jerry on his super nice Corvette


----------



## Goatroper

looks like an awesome ride , wish I didn't work during the week .


----------



## bairdco

Just did a solo ride today, Huntington to balboa and back (plus 15 mile round trip from home and back, about 35 miles total.)

Saw nothing but walmart junk and old dudes on electric fat bikes.

My knee hurts.


----------



## tripple3

bairdco said:


> Just did a solo ride today, Huntington to balboa and back (plus 15 mile round trip from home and back, about 35 miles total.)
> 
> Saw nothing but walmart junk and old dudes on electric fat bikes.
> 
> My knee hurts.



Bummer bout ur knee.
I solo often; more fun with somebody. Send text....


----------



## bairdco

thanks. My knee's ok. Just haven't been on a ride that long in a while, so I pushed it too hard. It'll click for a day or two when I walk, then work itself back into shape.

Too many jump ramps, acid drops, and bails from a life of skateboarding.

And, my seat was too low. I like it low on my klunker for jumpin' curbs and stuff, but for straight cruising, I need to raise it to "proper bike fitment" specs.


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, June 22 10ish at the Balboa deli for a cup of coffee
We have an out-of-town guest rider 
@HANDLE BAR HORDER


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## fordmike65

Nice ride!....but who is this handsome devil??


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> Nice ride!....but who is this handsome devil??



That Syracuse fits better than most bikes, to give a handsome radiance to the norm.
Today is our ride. Hippie Mike will be at my house around 8:30ish; to air up for the ride...
@Cory will join us on the S.A. River Trail and Hamilton 9:30ish
Bal Deli 10ish


----------



## tripple3

We rode, we saw, we rode, we ate, we rode...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

did the OC mid week ride thank,s to the guy,s for having me on the ride had a great time in some nice whether. even let hippie mike ride the jet fighter Columbia.


----------



## mrg

Cool day in the OC, always good to meet a caber( Handle Bar Horder) and ride with the boys


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, June 29 balboa deli 10-ish to ride to Huntington Beach for lunch


----------



## tripple3

I had a real nice ride down there today.
Thursday, June 29 at the Balboa liquor and deli 10-ish


----------



## THE STIG

does anybody have a job ?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

THE STIG said:


> does anybody have a job ?



ya I do but I am the boss sooooooo i can do what I want. and plus it was 122 where I live  I'm not working in that shi#@$%


----------



## mrg

Now enjoying retirement


----------



## tripple3

tripple3 said:


> A few of us do this ride regularly with a few variations of basically an awesome beach ride to lunch and back.
> Retired, semi-retired, home business execs, un-scheduled tradesmen, and city workers on Gov. Holidays;    all are welcome; Come on out and Ride.






rustjunkie said:


> How about truants, loafers, and ne'er-do-wells?






THE STIG said:


> does anybody have a job ?



I'm a State Certified Journeyman Electrician that works when I'm called.
Hippie Mike has been working 5 days a week; asking for Thursday and Sundays off so he can ride his bikes....
Everyone is welcome to blow off work and enjoy riding at the beach.


----------



## birdzgarage

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> ya I do but I am the boss sooooooo i can do what I want. and plus it was 122 where I live  I'm not working in that shi#@$%



Yup, what he said.


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, July 6; 10ish AM at the Balboa deli for a ride to lunch in Huntington Beach


----------



## KeithB

Let me know if July 13th is on. I would like to join you guys.


----------



## tripple3

We picked a new start location.
Great Mex Grill 703 E Balboa Blvd.
10ish for coffee, burrito, or pancakes, or churros...


----------



## tripple3

Bump for today's ride 10-ish at Great Mex


----------



## tripple3

A few pics and welcome to the new rider @KeithB







Super fun day. Great lunch at Sanchos. Thanks for that Keith


----------



## tripple3

Hippie Mike said he's not working Tuesday...Today; Neither am I, Let's go for a ride!
Post here; send conversation or text


----------



## tripple3

Thursday Aug.10 Meet at Great Mex 10:15ish for a Beach Ride to HB for lunch
Post here or send conversation or text


----------



## tripple3

I'm off work Thursday August 24
Great Mex Grill 703 E Balboa Blvd.
10ish meet up;  Lets Ride!


----------



## tripple3

Thursday September 7, Meet at Great Mex 10:15ish for a Beach Ride to HB for lunch
or meet at my place and ride with me for the Ice Cream Sandwich...
Post here or send conversation or text
Upgraded Ice Cream Sandwiches while supply lasts.....


----------



## tripple3

tripple3 said:


> Great Mex Grill 703 E Balboa Blvd.
> 10ish for coffee



Thursday 9/28 10ish at Great Mex Grill
I ride there from my place with Hippie Mike at 9ish; lets ride to HB for lunch.


----------



## tripple3

tripple3 said:


> Thursday 9/28 10ish at Great Mex Grill
> I ride there from my place with Hippie Mike at 9ish; lets ride to HB for lunch.
> View attachment 683203



 Cancel this week. I just got called to work tomorrow


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, October 5 10ish at Great Mex 
 I will wait at my house until nine to see if Hippie Mike shows up 
 Let's ride


----------



## tripple3

Tuesday October 24, Meet at Great Mex 10:15ish for a Beach Ride to HB for lunch
or meet at my place and ride with me for the Ice Cream Sandwich...
Post here or send conversation or text
Upgraded Ice Cream Sandwiches while supply lasts.....
Special appearance by @TR6SC Let's Ride.....


----------



## tripple3

Another perfect day 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 Great time as usual. I think I may do this again Thursday


----------



## Bike Mike

tripple3 said:


> Another perfect day
> View attachment 697152 View attachment 697153 View attachment 697154 View attachment 697155 View attachment 697156 View attachment 697157 View attachment 697158 View attachment 697159
> Great time as usual. I think I may do this again Thursday



Got me a Bike and ready to ride


----------



## tripple3

Bike Mike said:


> Got me a Bike and ready to ride



Call it! When & Where?
I don't have much scheduled for work right now; so it's bike week....


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, October 26 10ish at Great Mex;  Bring swimsuit & Towel 
water temp is up, surf is 2-4' Let's Ride


----------



## Bike Mike

tripple3 said:


> Call it! When & Where?
> I don't have much scheduled for work right now; so it's bike week....
> View attachment 697805



Pretty golldang busy at work daily. Got yer number


----------



## tripple3

Bike Mike said:


> Pretty golldang busy at work daily. Got yer number



It's cool. send text.
Check out the beauty of this shot Tuesday by @TR6SC 



 
I'l leave my house at 9, to see if Hippie Mike shows up


----------



## tripple3

Tim the Skid said:


> I want to ride in the California sun with hippie Mike.



Everyone likes Hippie Mike. We have Thursday off: 11/02; 10ish at Great Mex to Ride.....
My park at 8:20ish to meet Mike and I to ride there....
Always Fun! Let's Ride!


----------



## tripple3

Thursday Nov. 16  10ish at Bal Liquor and Deli ride to HB Pier Main St. for lunch
Or ride with us from my house pedaling before 9 to meet there... for the bonus Its It ice cream sandwich!
@Jimmy V is in town for a ride and Hippie Mike said he will try....


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Great photos guys...


----------



## tripple3

Bump reminder for Ride tomorrow with @Jimmy V here from Michigan.
Meeting early at my house to ride to Balboa 
Meeting @Bal Deli 10ish


----------



## tripple3

Thanks for coming out to ride @Jimmy V
 Super fun day. We are doing this day after Thanksgiving: Black Friday OC Beach Ride 
 Pics from today’s ride


----------



## the2finger

The way you guys eat y’all should weigh 300lbs!


----------



## tripple3

Tuesday, 11/28 10ish at Great Mex Balboa
Hippie Mike and I will ride down from my house at 9:00
Come on down to Ride to lunch in HB


----------



## tripple3

the2finger said:


> The way you guys eat y’all should weigh 300lbs!



Bump Check for Riders
Today we Ride so we don't weigh 300 Pounds....
Its It Ice cream sandwich Treats because they're Awesome!


 
Meet at my house before 9 to ride to 
Balboa 10ish to ride....


----------



## tripple3

tripple3 said:


> Meet at my house before 9 to ride to
> Balboa 10ish to ride....



 Thursday, December 7 same thing with Hippie Mike


----------



## tripple3

Thursday Dec. 14, 10ish at Great Mex
or ride with Mike and I at 9:00 from my place


----------



## tripple3

tripple3 said:


> Thursday Dec. 14, 10ish at Great Mex
> or ride with Mike and I at 9:00 from my place



Lets do it again tomorrow; 12/21 Winter Solstice 2017  Lets Ride!



Photo Credit @Cory


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, Dec. 28 Meet @bikewhorder and Hippie Mike at my house 8:30;  Ride at 9:00 to
Balboa Deli 10ish to ride to Huntington Beach for lunch; then ride back to My house for It's It Ice Cream Sandwiches!!
*Let's Ride


 

 




*


----------



## kevin x

Is Balboa Deli the same as Balboa Bakery and Deli at 301 Main St, Newport Beach? I might meet you guys there at 10


----------



## tripple3

kevin x said:


> Is Balboa Deli the same as Balboa Bakery and Deli at 301 Main St, Newport Beach? I might meet you guys there at 10




 No, that place closed. It is on Balboa Boulevard on the corner look at this thread the address is in here


----------



## Muleman121

Cory said:


> I will be there! Saw these last week on the ride. Still trying to figure them out, lol.
> View attachment 617487




Did a nice job building the sidecars what ever they use them for.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin x

tripple3 said:


> No, that place closed. It is on Balboa Boulevard on the corner look at this thread the address is in here




Is it Bal Harbor Liqour at Balboa and Palm? thanks


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, Jan. 4th 10ish at Bal Harbor Deli.
or ride with Mike and I from Fountain Valley at 9:00
Pics from last Weeks ride:
Bigger group O' Riders than usual....


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
add'l pics by @cyclingday 
Let's do it again.


----------



## tripple3

Bump Check for Riders; today; again....


----------



## tripple3

Tuesday, Feb. 6th 10:30ish at Bal Harbor Deli.
or ride with Mike and I from Fountain Valley to the beach.


----------



## tripple3

We have a guest rider in town from Michigan!
Monday, March 5th Lets ride; meet at Bal/Harbor Deli 10:15ish to ride to lunch in HB
Or ride with Hippie Mike, @Jimmy V and I from my house before 9 a.m.


----------



## tripple3

...and again today: Thursday, 03/08 10:15ish in Balboa or
Leave pedaling from my house by 9
@Jimmy V is still here from MI Let's Ride!


----------



## tripple3

Mike and I did this ride yesterday and are going to ride again tomorrow.
Thursday March 29 10:15ish at Balboa Bakery Donuts on the Marina side.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Start and finish the ride from my house for the Its IT sandwich treat!
We leave by 9 am.
Lets Ride!


----------



## tripple3

birdzgarage said:


> Thanks guys,had a stellar day! Could not have been better! Every one should take their birthday off if you can and be a kid all day! ive never done it,and now i will every year! Guess were im going?



Checking this weeks schedule for a mid-week Birthday Ride...???
@birdzgarage


----------



## birdzgarage

Damn! It crept up on me this year! Didnt plan for it and I have too much to do getting stuff ready for 2 big vw shows this weekend.


----------



## tripple3

birdzgarage said:


> Damn! It crept up on me this year! Didnt plan for it and I have too much to do getting stuff ready for 2 big vw shows this weekend.




Happy Birthday Bird!
Mike is back!
We're going to ride today; at the beach.
Leave my house by 9; Balboa 10:20 ish....
post or text; let's ride!


----------



## birdzgarage

tripple3 said:


> Happy Birthday Bird!
> Mike is back!
> We're going to ride today; at the beach.
> Leave my house by 9; Balboa 10:20 ish....
> post or text; let's ride!
> View attachment 819767



Thanks brother! I wish I could have made it!


----------



## tripple3

Hey it's Tuesday and I'm off work; Lets Ride the Beach!
Balboa Donuts and Bakery 10:20ish


----------



## tripple3

A great time.


----------



## tripple3

There are folks that want to ride tomorrow; all are welcome; so we ride.
Start and finish from Fountain Valley for the It's It reward. Pedal away by 9:00 a.m. my house.
To Balboa Bakery and Donuts 10-ish to meet more riders; to ride to lunch.
@Jimmy V is here from MI and is very happy with our weather and scenery.
Let's Ride! @cyclingday @Cory @lounging


----------



## cyclingday

A few pic's from this weeks beach ride.
11/7/18


----------



## tripple3

Happy New Year Bump 2019
Beach Ride Today!
I leave my house by 9 to meet Marty (and any other rider) at 10ish in Balboa
to ride to lunch; in Sunset Beach.
Come on out and ride if you're *FREE!






*


----------



## tripple3

It's Presidents' Day and *Beautiful!
Let's Ride the Beach!*
@Cory @cyclingday @lounging @Tim Kersey @Goatroper @schwinnja @cyclonecoaster.com @rustystone2112 @fordmike65 @Schwinn499 @Velocipedist Co. 
All are welcome.
I usually pedal away at 9 to meet in Balboa at 10-ish
Post here or text me.


----------



## fordmike65

Wish I could, but I gotta go in to work...sick. Have a good ride and post up pics.


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> Have a good ride and post up pics.



A good Ride. 










This is the "Playground" for School kids; No School today though for some dead Presidents!:eek:





ran into @hector in HB, going the other way; Nice Monark!









Awesome Cushman II and a Murray Monterey headed for Meltdown from a "Urban Prospector".
It is hard to believe people still set bikes by the curb for scrappers.
I got a few "strays" right now; but they needed a good home.






Bonus! It came with it's original Sachs Torpedo 2 speed kickback coaster brake.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Awesome idea! Sorry I could not join today


----------



## tripple3

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Awesome idea! Sorry I could not join today



Well, I'm up getting ready to ride to work.
My co-worker just cancelled work for today.
Anybody else off today and want to do the OC Beach Ride?
Text is best; I will be riding; today.


----------



## tripple3

Wow; this thread needs a BUMP!
Thursday, Aug 1st, Meet at my house for the It's It Ice Cream Sandwich OC Beach Ride!* 9-ish we ride.*
We will ride through neighborhoods to the SA River Trail, then down to the Wedge for Pics.







Tag the locals and the wanna-bes @Cory @lounging @Bajaway @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @kevin x @fordmike65 @rcole45 @markivpedalpusher @rustjunkie @Velocipedist Co. @Hippie Mike @Vintage Paintworx @slick @WetDogGraphix @old hotrod @OC54 @HANDLE BAR HORDER @John @Schwinn499 @schwinnja @Jarod24 @Jimmy V @fattyre @SKIDKINGSVBC @Frosty @schwinnderella @hellshotrods @BFGforme @rustintime @Balloonatic @ballooney @bobcycles @El Hefe Grande @SorryIdidn't-tag-u 
Please Ride with me.
text me to reserve your flavor.


----------



## fordmike65

If you were to move these rides to Fridays....I could frequent them much more often


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> If you were to move these rides to Fridays....I could frequent them much more often



Hey, come on down buddy.
Friday Too!
I'm off; doing a double. Do both days!
Thursday or Friday; 9-ish we Ride!
Friday will be shorter because I have a dentist appointment at 1:00
I can't imagine a correlation.


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> Hey, come on down buddy.
> Friday Too!
> I'm off; doing a double. Do both days!
> Thursday or Friday; 9-ish we Ride!
> Friday will be shorter because I have a dentist appointment at 1:00
> I can't imagine a correlation.
> View attachment 1038969



You got a deal! Can't this week, but let's shoot for 2 weeks from this Friday.


----------



## tripple3

Awesome, great time as usual.
Thanks for the ride! @lounging & @cyclingday 



















Let us see some pics please Marty!


----------



## cyclingday

This one, just because it’s such a cool graphic, and it shows just how much fun the wonder of riding a bicycle can be.























And, this one, because an It’s It, Ice Cream Sandwich is a great way to savor the flavor of another wonderful day of riding.


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, September 12 we're riding the beach again.
Tim Moore is in town from N. Carolina; so let's Ride!
Meet at my house by 8:30ish to pedal at 9 
Others may show up in Balboa to ride; 10-ish to ride some more.
I still have a few Factory flavors of It's It sandwiches for those willing to start and finish in Fountain Valley.



tag occasional and usual suspects, and some for fun! @cyclingday @Cory @cyclonecoaster.com @kevin x @lounging @fordmike65 @rustjunkie @Velocipedist Co. @Schwinn499 @schwinnja @sprocket @birdzgarage @Bajaway @eddie_bravo @mrg @rcole45 @DonChristie @slick @WetDogGraphix @fattyre @Local 13 @Goatroper @rustystone2112 @sorryididnttagyou


----------



## DonChristie

Right on! Showing the NC boy some hospitality! What flavor are you serving to Tim, @tripple3 ? lol


----------



## birdzgarage

Thanks for the invite bro.ill never make that drive during the week again.logistics and traffic have just made it impossible for me.2 plus hours to get there and over 3 to get home.and its only about 100 miles each way.have fun guys!


----------



## tripple3

DonChristie said:


> Right on! Showing the NC boy some hospitality! What flavor are you serving to Tim, @tripple3 ?



I still have Cappuccino, Strawberry, Pumpkin, Mint, and Vanilla IT'S IT Ice Cream sandwiches.
Last chance from my freezer, probably tomorrow.
Come on over to my place; let's ride OC Beaches.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

tripple3 said:


> I still have Cappuccino, Strawberry, Pumpkin, Mint, and Vanilla IT'S IT Ice Cream sandwiches.
> Last chance from my freezer, probably tomorrow.
> Come on over to my place; let's ride OC Beaches.
> View attachment 1061846View attachment 1061847



Sorry @tripple3   .......can't make it......


----------



## Bajaway

I’m in forsure


----------



## Bajaway

Thanks for the ride Mark and everyone else that came  highlight of my month


----------



## tripple3

Bajaway said:


> Thanks for the ride Mark and everyone else that came highlight of my month



Super Stoked every time!
Thanks for the ride!
Riders of the beach, four from my house, others joining in along the strand...
@Cory @kevin x @Bajaway @cyclingday  HB is lovely this time of year @cyclonecoaster.com @rcole45 
Tim Moore, it was great to meet you and see all your pics of bikes; hope to see you again.
I'm out of Strawberry It's It, but I had the last One!






Marty is saying, "Get in the picture";
 I got 'em in the reflection.
















I think I will do it again tomorrow....


----------



## tripple3

tripple3 said:


> I think I will do it again tomorrow....



Pete @SKPC and I did some more beach cruisin' today.
Thanks for the ride!

















Great ride today!


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> If you were to move these rides to Fridays....I could frequent them much more often





fordmike65 said:


> You got a deal! Can't this week, but let's shoot for 2 weeks from this Friday.



FRIDAY! Jan.10th 2020 ride leaves my pad by 9AM, to ride to Balboa to meet more riders @10ish, to ride to lunch.
@Jimmy V is in town and loves to ride OC Beaches no matter what our weather may be.:eek:
Riders from my pad, eat IT'S IT ice cream sandwiches because they're GREAT!
Come on out; tag some usual suspects and dreamers @WetDogGraphix @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @fordmike65 @birdzgarage @Cory @mrg @rustjunkie @Schwinn499 @schwinnja @Bajaway @kevin x @Goatroper @lounging @rcole45 @hm. @hector @TWBikesnstripes @DonChristie @New Mexico Brant @Jarod24 @Jimmy V @Velocipedist Co. @GTs58 @sorryididnttagu







If it's cold outside where you're looking at this, go back to page 1 of this thread, and scroll a ton of fun.
Pics don't do these OC beach rides justice, it's far better than it looks.


----------



## tripple3

Tom @fattyre come on out!


----------



## tripple3

I went down to check the weather for our ride today; perfect as usual. @cyclingday @Jimmy V


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> FRIDAY! Jan.10th 2020 ride leaves my pad by 9AM, to ride to Balboa to meet more riders @10ish, to ride to lunch.
> @Jimmy V is in town and loves to ride OC Beaches no matter what our weather may be.:eek:
> Riders from my pad, eat IT'S IT ice cream sandwiches because they're GREAT!
> Come on out; tag some usual suspects and dreamers @WetDogGraphix @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @fordmike65 @birdzgarage @Cory @mrg @rustjunkie @Schwinn499 @schwinnja @Bajaway @kevin x @Goatroper @lounging @rcole45 @hm. @hector @TWBikesnstripes @DonChristie @New Mexico Brant @Jarod24 @Jimmy V @Velocipedist Co. @GTs58 @sorryididnttagu
> View attachment 1120453View attachment 1120454View attachment 1120455
> If it's cold outside where you're looking at this, go back to page 1 of this thread, and scroll a ton of fun.
> Pics don't do these OC beach rides justice, it's far better than it looks.



Wish I coulda made it Mark, but I've been pretty busy lately. Maybe I can head over my next Friday off along with Luisa & make a day of it. Til then, ride on....


----------



## cyclingday

Long shadows this time of year, but the weather was still perfect for a great ride with like minded enthusiasts.


----------



## tripple3

IBEW apprentice Lance did well for his 1st day riding Vintage 1936 Electric, fit with his music and speaker.






Thanks for making the trip @Jimmy V 




Thanks for the Ride!


----------



## tripple3

Wow, it's been over a year since Jim @Jimmy V was here from Michigan!
Today, happened already...












Maiden voyage @lounging 's Shelby Flyer 
Looking and riding great...
















O.C. Beach Ride Tradition IT'S IT ice cream sandwiches.
Start at page 1, click through this thread; Great pics!


----------



## tripple3

Thursday, May 20  Meet at Brookhurst end in Huntington Beach; Bike Trail, State Beach parking lot.
Ride at 10:30a.m., to Sunset Beach for lunch, 10 miles each way.
Guest rider @Maxacceleration is here from WA
All are welcome to ride the beach here with us.




tag some locals: @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @fordmike65 @Schwinn499 @Vintage Paintworx @Velocipedist Co. @lounging @Cory @mrg @rcole45 
and some "Out-of-Towners" done it before: @Jimmy V @rickyd @Kickstand3 @bikewhorder @Nickinator @scrubbinrims @kevin x @Tim Kersey @Goatroper @Bajaway @eddie bravo @oddball @OC54 @OC_Rolling_Art @Bike Mike @birdzgarage @BFGforme  @sorryididnttagu 
Come on out if you can; all are Welcome.


----------



## Pedaltherapy

Tough life...don't know how you can stand it. Perseverence I guess.


----------



## tripple3

Pedaltherapy said:


> Tough life...don't know how you can stand it. Perseverence I guess.



YES!!!
Pics from today's ride:
@Maxacceleration drove down from Washington to do the OC MID-Week Beach Ride.












bit of a head-wind, he's tucked in...








good picture spot! 




super-sad to see; never seen a beached whale here before.
in the news: https://www.ocregister.com/2021/05/20/dead-whale-washes-up-on-shore-at-bolsa-chica-state-beach/








Great day riding!
He's on Vacation, so may not post for a week....


----------



## Maxacceleration

Right on Mark, good pictures! I had a blast.
The wind did not deter me, I was motivated. My 3 spd '57 Vette was tits for the day.


----------



## tripple3

Tag some locals that have my number;
No Notice Beach Ride Today. 09/09/21
@lounging @Cory @cyclingday @Tim Kersey @cyclonecoaster.com @Velocipedist Co. @fordmike65 @rustjunkie @mrg @Dawalt @markivpedalpusher @OC54 @OC_Rolling_Art @Schwinn499 @Bajaway @Misterotis @oddball @Rusty72 @schwinnja @srfndoc @rustystone2112 @birdzgarage @Robertriley @Joe Buffardi @eddie_bravo @SoBayRon @Goatroper @Fltwd57 @MP12965


----------

